# Male or Female?



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

When choosing a puppy for field what is your preference?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

male, for any puppy, not just for field. I like the male temperament better.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

We like females in this house but I've played around recently with a boy...still thinking girl though. My husband really loves girls.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

The breeding is WAY more important than the gender. In the field it makes not difference. Look for intelligence, grit, drive and trainability. Both genders can be team players that want to hunt all day.

As for a pet - I prefer the boys. I like the following description of the genders

Girls - Love Me

Boys - I Love You


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie B said:


> The breeding is WAY more important than the gender. In the field it makes not difference. Look for intelligence, grit, drive and trainability. Both genders can be team players that want to hunt all day.


It doesn't matter just want to be matched with the best pup in the litter for me.
That said if all things are equal I would like a male.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This made me laugh. Well of COURSE your husband loves girls, he married you, didn't he??:



MillionsofPeaches said:


> We like females in this house but I've played around recently with a boy...still thinking girl though. My husband really loves girls.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ha ha! Barb, do you know why he loves girls????? He said he likes rubbing dogs' bellies and he doesn't like to have any "obstacles" in the way!!! LOL!!!!!

As far as lovies, I think I'm a girl lover because I couldn't handle any more velcro than I have now with my two, particularly Katniss. My goodness, she is my heart dog <3


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOLOL yes but the boys have a nice handle when you need to make them stand on the grooming table, LOLOL


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG!!!! 

Never thought of that!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Because of my situation with an intact flat coat and a semi-intact golden I feel compelled to go with a girl. My husband has had boys mostly. When time is right I will go back to boys or at least one other boy in the house. After all, my poor husband is surrounded by females - not a good thing if you ask him!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have two females golden's and one male. They are all field bred from completely different breeders. All are or have been hunted on waterfowl and upland birds....all perform this task equally well. My opinion, is that I have no preference!

I look for the best breeder with the best pedigreed litter I can find for field dogs. Then I go work with the breeder on finding the best pup for what I want. Male of Female, no matter.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

From an ability or hunting standpoint it doesn't matter. From a competition standpoint a male is better because it doesn't have to take a 3 week vacation a couple times a year. (Usually at the peak of the trial season.)


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Of course if you have a male and 'any dog' is in heat for a mile or so around that male....he cannot hunt either.....!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If you look at strictly from the uninterrupted training stand point, a neutered male or female is best. An intact male can lose their mind if a girl nearby is in heat. Intact females can't compete sometimes because of heat cycle. If a dog is neutered/spayed, it takes all that hormone stuff out of the equation, and personally I think they are easier to train. I don't think neutering/spaying takes away drive. So George, is there an option 3?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> From an ability or hunting standpoint it doesn't matter. From a competition standpoint a male is better because it doesn't have to take a 3 week vacation a couple times a year. (Usually at the peak of the trial season.)


Exactly what I was going to say. I had a female that had no derby career to speak of because she "came in" in March and September, missing 5 - 6 trials. Timing is everything!
FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> LOLOL yes but the boys have a nice handle when you need to make them stand on the grooming table, LOLOL


Hilarious!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> If you look at strictly from the uninterrupted training stand point, a neutered male or female is best. An intact male can lose their mind if a girl nearby is in heat. Intact females can't compete sometimes because of heat cycle. If a dog is neutered/spayed, it takes all that hormone stuff out of the equation, and personally I think they are easier to train. I don't think neutering/spaying takes away drive. So George, is there an option 3?


I guess two options: 

3---neutered male
4---spayed female

I didn't even think of other options.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't do field and have always been the type that loved the boys. Now I have one boy and two girls. I now have know preference, they are all have their own unique loving personality, and they are all very smart.

The only thing about having a unspayed female is a big responsibility for everyone in the household.


----------

